# Rocky has died so after new grinder up to £250



## ETX (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi all, after some advice as my doserless Rocky all of a sudden died on me this morning while grinding.

Might be a good thing as the grind has been getting worse and worse and even changing the burrs did not help much.

So am after a doserless grinder to go with my Silvia, smallish in size and one which will allow me to mess about with the grind settings and up to or nearabout £250.

Saw an MC2 this morning at a shop and wondered how this compared to a Rocky.

Any suggestions guys will be much appreciated.

Forgot to mention shall be used for espresso mostly.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't think there is even a debate on which is the right grinder for that budget...

Eureka Mignon, another £30 and you can get new, or you can save yourself £50 and buy S/H.

The only other options in that price range are ex-commercials, but they aint small and they aint on-demand, although they will deliver a better grind.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Used super jolly is probably your best bet at that money m8


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ETX said:


> Hi all, after some advice as my doserless Rocky all of a sudden died on me this morning while grinding.
> 
> Might be a good thing as the grind has been getting worse and worse and even changing the burrs did not help much.
> 
> ...


Well I don't think your going to be overly impressed. To me it's a toss up which is worst, Rocky might well be better as it has 50mm direct drive flat burrs. Perhaps it's worth saving a little more and either


Go for a used grinder (if the size/doser isn't an issue, but you did say smallish), if you don't mind a pre owned item

Or one of the various Eureka Mignion deals that are floating about. I think Happy Donkey had some very well priced clearance ones recently. If not I am sure "Van and Post" will probably jump in with his delivered price as he does not have a sticky thread. Otherwise you also got Bella Barista who have most of the colours and a 2 year warranty.




> Used super jolly is probably your best bet at that money m8


he did say smallish...thats sort of biggish.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think Dave is rather sarcastically referring to forum member and sponsor coffebean if you wish to contact him . He has supplied a number of people on here with equipment


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I think Dave is rather sarcastically referring to forum member and sponsor coffebean if you wish to contact him . He has supplied a number of people on here with equipment


how do you know I am being sarcastic?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have a refractometer that measures that too


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I have a refractometer that measures that too


I don't remember "Van and Posts" forum name...just that he sells grinder and machines. You seem to want to call me sarcastic, just sounds like a rather dick comment from a moderator...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Entitled to your opinion as am I

If you wanna call me a dick that fine , it's not very polite or adult

I'm unsure what being a moderator has to do with it


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I don't remember "Van and Posts" forum name...just that he sells grinder and machines. You seem to want to call me sarcastic, just sounds like a rather dick comment from a moderator...


You have been somewhat disparaging of 'van and posts' before


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

We've both got out of the wrong side of the bed clearly Dave, let's leave it at that shall we ....

Apologies for Implying sarcasm


----------



## ETX (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes been doing some reading and the Eureka Mignon looks a good bet, looks great in chrome.

Super jolly is on the large side as I want it to sit on the Rancilio base and poor silvia will be dwarfed by it.

So seems no contest from what I can tell so Eureka Mignon it shall be, thx guys.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> You have been somewhat disparaging of 'van and posts' before


Really, I actually try not to comment on his posts in the forum....please put links in....perhaps I have actually made a disparaging post about him....I don't really remember doing so.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> We've both got out of the wrong side of the bed clearly Dave, let's leave it at that shall we ....
> 
> Apologies for Implying sarcasm


Apology accepted and I really wasn't being sarcastic, just mentioning the 3 main vendors of new grinders with good deals.


----------



## ETX (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your advice guys, today Eureka arrived and she is a pretty sight in chrome.

After a few bad pucks managed to get a decent cup and am very pleased with the result.

The grind is by far better than the Rocky especially the stepless procedure which is so far better for fine tuning however noticed that clumping is worse than the Rocky which surprised me however this is no deal breaker.

Anyhow thanks again and have posted a pic sitting next to the Silvia.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looks good in place

Congrats !!!!

Was the rocky doserless too ?


----------



## ETX (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes was doserless, broke my heart chucking it away this morning.

Done me well for a good few years however like I said it was not doing a good job for a while even though I changed the burrs (proper ones with stamp on).


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like a nice tidy set-up (but too clean!!! Putting me to shame. Get using it... lets see some grinds and splats!)


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Very smart. And so tidy.

Clumps do get better as the burrs are run in (does take time though). I used to grind into a mug and thrash the grounds with a small basket whisk. That was enough to get even extraction in a VST basket.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Cracking wee coffee corner there


----------



## ETX (Feb 27, 2012)

;-) if you saw my setup early this morning you would not have called it tidy, gave it a good clean because new toy was arriving.


----------

